# Behmor Roaster updates..



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

For anyone still with a Behmor there is a lot of activity on the Roaster Thing website regarding a new board Ira has just produced.

As I understand it the Board will give you full computer control replacing the set profiles.

Everything can be pre programmed in advance as on the RoastLogger & Boards for the Hottop.

Whilst the Boards were produced originally for the US, Ira is such a helpful individual I am sure he would do something for our voltage if asked.

Roaster Thing takes care of all my inventory & labelling needs.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

I'd love to use *Roaster Thing* Ron, if only they would port it to OSX! I don't really want to have to run an instance of Windoze on my machine just for one application!

I remember reading about the new board shortly after I sold my Behmor and bought my Gene Cafe! I do not regret the lack of smoke that the Gene brings along with the ability of venting it out of the window!

It may be worth investigating buying a non-certified Behmor from that chap in Dubai and the board from the USA and seeing what the total package would come out at although I am more inclined to look for a used Quest M3!

David


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

I use RT with Parallels on both my Macs, £34 total to do both machines. Runs seamlessly.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

I have VMWare on my Mac but I use that to run sixteen instances of Linux. I do not have any windows instances running and do not want to buy windows just for one application.

I can live without RT!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I used to use Parallels, but ditched it a year ago in favour of VM Fuisonware. I fond it much faster and more responsive but yes, you do need a copy od Windows to run it. I did have such a thing luckily. I have to use it because a couple of insurance companies I deal with only support IE....what a world!


----------

